# Hello from Colorado



## Dhmachura (Feb 9, 2013)

we lost our beloved little mouse Desperaux and I am looking for a mouse breeder in Colorado. thanks for any help.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome  Nice name btw


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.
Sorry for your loss of Desperaux.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you find some nice mice!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  Sorry that it was due to loss. 
There is a User/Breeder map here https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF& ... fd95405fc7 but I don't know if the breeder listed near you is current.
I think someone was making another map, but I don't know where that is, nor why they are not combined.


----------

